# civil engineer



## Moey_07 (Feb 18, 2017)

hello everyone 
am civil engineer with about three years experience , right now am on Sydney with 476 visa .. looking for job so bad can someone help me please ,, and i will be grateful if someone have 457 sponsor


----------



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

Try sticking yourself on gumtree, I managed to find a job getting sponsored as an electrician in Sydney, but it wasn't for me.


----------

